# Ultra Wide Pushups for a Big CHest!



## Merkaba (Sep 4, 2011)

This is why I started a website...To do battle against this kinda crap.  Millions of views...   




YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jesus Christ, that guys voice.  Nice wheels too.


----------



## alan84 (Sep 4, 2011)

This guy is so annoying, I have seen few of his videos and can't stand them. It sucks because everytime I search the YouTube, this guy's videos shows up.


----------



## caaraa (Sep 4, 2011)

It is good!


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 4, 2011)

alan84 said:


> This guy is so annoying, I have seen few of his videos and can't stand them. It sucks because everytime I search the YouTube, this guy's videos shows up.



Or "six pack shortcuts"  ...same deal....


----------



## lemon_ (Sep 5, 2011)

for the advanced bodybuilders!
and what about this, squat = leg press + leg curl + basketball game 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_2JPn6gbKM


----------



## SFW (Sep 5, 2011)

He's too gay for any straight man to watch for long


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 5, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Or "six pack shortcuts"  ...same deal....



Huh?  Turn left on main, take the side street near the red house - there's a liquor store on the left.  Much closer than Stop and Shop.

Or is that not the six pack shortcut you meant?


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 5, 2011)

lemon_ said:


> for the advanced bodybuilders!
> and what about this, squat = leg press + leg curl + basketball game
> 
> Squats: Awesome or Awful & Overrated? - YouTube



I watched that vid too!  ick


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 5, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> Huh?  Turn left on main, take the side street near the red house - there's a liquor store on the left.  Much closer than Stop and Shop.
> 
> Or is that not the six pack shortcut you meant?



lol...I think that's what he means.  He's an asian looking guy.  If you search for it you'll find it trust me.  He makes a few good points but equally as much crap.


----------

